# TiVo iOS app 3.5.1



## wireman121 (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone have the TiVo iOS app version 3.5.1.ipa they can share with me?


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I have it installed, how do I extract the install file?


----------



## wireman121 (Nov 8, 2008)

It will be in your iTunes personal folder... You would need to sync to your computer and then there will be a folder with installed apps with ipa extensions that you can share

Once you sync apps to iTunes on computer you can right click on the app and click show in windows explorer. On Mac I'm not sure but it should be something similar.

Thanks!!


----------



## kgvickers (Mar 18, 2015)

Give me a few hours and I'll share it from my Dropbox.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Just sent you a PM with a link.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Aren't .ipa files encrypted to the device/iTunes account? I don't think you can just share them unless you have a way to decrypt them (i.e., be jailbroken).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

windracer said:


> Aren't .ipa files encrypted to the device/iTunes account? I don't think you can just share them unless you have a way to decrypt them (i.e., be jailbroken).


It must be a jailbreak thing...

I know you can give somebody your iTunes account and password and they can download from your store - but to get an "old" version they would have to restore from your backup - and I am not sure how to do that.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I will hold off since David already sent a link to the OP.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Wait, I have v3.5.2 on my iPhone. Is there a reason to want v3.5.1 instead?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

3.5.1 is the only version where they accidentally left a debugging menu active where you can enable a lot of settings, including 'stream over cellular.'


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

David Platt said:


> 3.5.1 is the only version where they accidentally left a debugging menu active where you can enable a lot of settings, including 'stream over cellular.'


Ah, okay, thanks.


----------



## wireman121 (Nov 8, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to figure out a way to install 3.5.1, since it is indeed encrypted. I was hoping since it was a free app that there would be no encryption on it. I've been sifting through backups for 3.5.1 but can't find it anywhere.

Honestly, I just want to be able to stream to my TV either via AirPlay or a HDMI cable. I'm away from home a lot and not having to stare at a tiny iPad screen when I have a 46"+ TV in a hotel room would be great! Not sure why this isnt enabled without that debug menu. Wish I didnt have auto update apps turned on, would have solved a whole lot of problems here.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

I still have 3.5.1 (kept it so that I could keep the debugging menu so that I can use cellular streaming). But as of this morning, it won't let me log in (on either my iPhone or iPad). Can anyone point to verified information or an indication that they're blocking this older version of the app? OR is there just an outage to app login that's unrelated to the version I very much want to keep?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jeffrypennock said:


> I still have 3.5.1 (kept it so that I could keep the debugging menu so that I can use cellular streaming). But as of this morning, it won't let me log in (on either my iPhone or iPad). Can anyone point to verified information or an indication that they're blocking this older version of the app? OR is there just an outage to app login that's unrelated to the version I very much want to keep?


 The PKCS12 certificate used for SSL communication expired June 1 (TiVo generates certificates that are only good for 2 years). You'll have to update to latest to get new certificate.

BTW, I'm hoping someone can PM me decrypted ipa of latest iOS app as I've requested in another thread.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

moyekj said:


> The PKCS12 certificate used for SSL communication expired June 1 (TiVo generates certificates that are only good for 2 years). You'll have to update to latest to get new certificate.


Well, that's a definite answer to my question. Can you recommend a way I can gain access to a developer version of the app that will allow cellular streaming? #Desperate


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no way. They got lucky that the certificate expired and took out this accidental release. Had the timing been different this version might have been viable for 2 full years.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jeffrypennock said:


> Well, that's a definite answer to my question. Can you recommend a way I can gain access to a developer version of the app that will allow cellular streaming? #Desperate


Use a Slingbox.


----------



## jsgray (Jun 9, 2011)

I started with the slingbox classic and then the slingbox HD. I haven't used either for a couple of years. Is the slingbox a better product than a Tivo Premier, of which I have 3?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Those are two different things. The Slingbox is a companion to the TiVo that allows you to watch over the internet. It's comparable to the TiVo Stream. Each has their own advantages and pitfalls.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jsgray said:


> I started with the slingbox classic and then the slingbox HD. I haven't used either for a couple of years. Is the slingbox a better product than a Tivo Premier, of which I have 3?


As Dan said, they're different things but if you're talking a Roamio plus or pro it has the streaming feature built in, so when comparing streaming from Slingbox and a stand alone or built in TiVo stream, the slingbox wins hands down! (For now)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though the slingbox still just 'takes over' your video output, right? i.e. it actually plays the show, so someone else can't use the Tivo in the meantime..?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mattack said:


> Though the slingbox still just 'takes over' your video output, right? i.e. it actually plays the show, so someone else can't use the Tivo in the meantime..?


Yes


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mattack said:


> Though the slingbox still just 'takes over' your video output, right? i.e. it actually plays the show, so someone else can't use the Tivo in the meantime..?


 Not an issue if you dedicate a TiVo Mini to it that is hidden from sight and not used for any other purpose like I and a few others do.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

mattack said:


> Though the slingbox still just 'takes over' your video output, right? i.e. it actually plays the show, so someone else can't use the Tivo in the meantime..?


The slingbox is the display device and the device with the remote control, so it is effectively the "user" of the TiVo. The Stream comes in at a lower level, grabs a tuner if necessary, and produces an network stream, and all the while another user can be using the TiVo oblivious of the Stream. The advantage of the Slingbox is that since you are effectively the user of the TiVo, you can do anything any other local user can do, without concern for DRM restrictions (this is assuming that you use component connections to the Slingox so you don't get hit by HDMI DRM issues with HDCP). On the other hand, you are controlling the TiVo with an IR blaster over a network connection which seems to have a lot of delays, and there is buffering in the Slingbox, so "trick play" can be very painful (press the virtual button on the Slingbox app, and wait a couple of seconds for the TiVo to respond). With the Stream, you are subject to out-of-home DRM restrictions, but you have low overhead direct network control for "trick play" functions.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Not an issue if you dedicate a TiVo Mini to it that is hidden from sight and not used for any other purpose like I and a few others do.


So that makes your slingbox even more expensive!

(BTW, I am not meaning to cheer Tivo's system.. I have had lots of problems with downloading/streaming shows.. VERY frequent 0x10003 and 0x10005 errors. I finally finished a download of a 2 hour show today by bringing it into work and re-continuing the download a zillion more times, after doing a bunch last night...)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mattack said:


> So that makes your slingbox even more expensive! (BTW, I am not meaning to cheer Tivo's system.. I have had lots of problems with downloading/streaming shows.. VERY frequent 0x10003 and 0x10005 errors. I finally finished a download of a 2 hour show today by bringing it into work and re-continuing the download a zillion more times, after doing a bunch last night...)


You have to pay for quality sometimes!


----------



## mofofofo (Feb 17, 2015)

RGM1138 said:


> Wait, I have v3.5.2 on my iPhone. Is there a reason to want v3.5.1 instead?


Can you make available your version of the Tivo app and send me a link? I stupidly updated mine and lost the ability to stream to my IOS devices. Thanks.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

mofofofo said:


> Can you make available your version of the Tivo app and send me a link? I stupidly updated mine and lost the ability to stream to my IOS devices. Thanks.


Unfortunately that won't work. The downloaded .ipa files are encrypted with that person's Apple ID so you can't just share the apps that way.

Your old .ipa might still be in your recycle bin (on Windows) though, where you could recover it and put it back into iTunes to sync to your device, effectively downgrading to that older release.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mofofofo said:


> Can you make available your version of the Tivo app and send me a link? I stupidly updated mine and lost the ability to stream to my IOS devices. Thanks.


 The RPC certificate is expired with the older IOS app releases so they won't do you any good anymore.


----------



## mofofofo (Feb 17, 2015)

bah, thanks for the clarification guys.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jkmbaum said:


> Does anyone have 3.5.1 or 3.5.2 or 3.5.3 ipa file?


Again: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10568190#post10568190


----------

